# Fattie idea



## duckguyjr (Dec 28, 2013)

Ok so I think I'm going to try my first fattie in the AM after the duck hunt. My thought is Cajun jambalaya. Take 1lb is hot sausage. And the Tony's jambalaya dinner kit in the center make the role do the bacon weave and dust the bacon with creole seasoning. Any one have concerns or suggestions

Thanks jr


----------



## kettleq (Jan 1, 2014)

That SOUNDS very very good!!  Don't forget the Q View!!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey jr

You guys get a duck season in December??????????????   Just not fair  LOL

Gary


----------



## toesmasher (Jan 1, 2014)

when you say dinner kit..to what are you referring, and how did it come out?


----------



## duckguyjr (Jan 1, 2014)

Our duck season runs thru January. I called an audible and used Dirty rice. The Kit is in the pucture













image.jpg



__ duckguyjr
__ Jan 1, 2014






Did not take pic of putting them together. I have 3 on the smoker. 1 hot breakfast sausage with the dirty rice. No bacon. 1 bacon weave hamburger with cream cheese and jalapeño 1 bacon weave meatloaf with tomatoes and cheddar. My take on a bacon cheese burger


----------



## duckguyjr (Jan 1, 2014)

Did not take pic of putting them together. I have 3 on the smoker. 1 hot breakfast sausage with the dirty rice. No bacon. 1 bacon weave hamburger with cream cheese and jalapeño 1 bacon weave meatloaf with tomatoes and cheddar. My take on a bacon cheese burger 












image.jpg



__ duckguyjr
__ Jan 1, 2014


----------



## duckguyjr (Jan 1, 2014)

Been on for about 1 1/2 hours at about 250. Looking for an IT of 165. Currently at about 135. Will post finial product when done

Thanks


----------



## joopster (Jan 1, 2014)

Get to posting!


----------



## duckguyjr (Jan 1, 2014)

image.jpg



__ duckguyjr
__ Jan 1, 2014






Out of the smoker


----------



## duckguyjr (Jan 1, 2014)

image.jpg



__ duckguyjr
__ Jan 1, 2014






L bacon cheese burger M jalapeño cream cheese R Cajun 

Can't see the rice in the pic but it is there. Really like them all. Big fan of the fattie

Jr


----------



## duckguyjr (Jan 1, 2014)

image.jpg



__ duckguyjr
__ Jan 1, 2014






Little better picture


----------



## joopster (Jan 1, 2014)

OH BOY, put that on a homemade biscuit....


----------



## kettleq (Jan 2, 2014)

Very nice duck!!! So which one was the best?


----------



## duckguyjr (Jan 2, 2014)

That is a hard question. really like the Cajun but the cream cheese one is great also.


----------



## bigr314 (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow looking good. Very nicely done.


----------



## sgtmonte (Jan 22, 2014)

Man, all 3 of those look good.  I've been looking for some variations of the fatty, and I like your cajun/creole recipe.


----------



## planecrazy29 (Jan 24, 2014)

Should wrap a duck breast in one of those bad boys.  I bet even fish ducks would taste good.


----------



## fatboymccoy (Jan 25, 2014)

Those look amazing.


----------



## billyj571 (Feb 8, 2014)

Good job


----------

